# Google Wave



## StachuK1992 (Dec 5, 2009)

What are your personal thoughts about it?
If you don't know what it is, I'd suggest you check this out.

I personally just got it a day ago, and only have a few waves going on atm, but the little bit that I've played with it seem to be enjoyable.
I think that, eventually, this may be a good thing in replacement of things like IRC, and AIM, but won't really take down things like e-mail, at least not for a long time. If anyone has one currently, feel free to add me as PolishStatue (I will most undoubtedly make a better name later. I was just on IRC before this, so this became my name )


----------



## mati rubik (Dec 5, 2009)

I love it

I have 8 invitations BTW


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 5, 2009)

I like this video more http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xcxF9oz9Cu0


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Dec 5, 2009)

Hey Mati, could you PM the adress you use at Wave to add you?
Thx


----------



## jms_gears1 (Dec 5, 2009)

wait, how do i get an invite? or how did other people get invites


----------



## Innocence (Dec 5, 2009)

Looks awesome.

Invite pl0x?

@jms, that's what I was wondering, how it starts.


----------



## ElderKingpin (Dec 5, 2009)

well. i have no use for it. i already sent out my 20 invites so.. ya.


----------



## mati rubik (Dec 5, 2009)

jms_gears1 said:


> wait, how do i get an invite? or how did other people get invites



sendme your gmail


----------



## jms_gears1 (Dec 5, 2009)

mati rubik said:


> jms_gears1 said:
> 
> 
> > wait, how do i get an invite? or how did other people get invites
> ...



i already got an invite thanks tho, wait so how come i only get 8 invites?


----------



## Nukoca (Dec 5, 2009)

I got my invite from Google sometime in October.


----------



## Kian (Dec 5, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> I like this video more http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xcxF9oz9Cu0



That is the single greatest thing I have ever seen. That man awesome.


----------



## nitrocan (Dec 5, 2009)

I don't have invites yet, but I could send some when I get them.


----------



## tim (Dec 5, 2009)

nitrocan said:


> I don't have invites yet, but I could send some when I get them.



Try to check your "All messages" folder or however it's called. The Invitation wave isn't in your Inbox.


----------



## nitrocan (Dec 5, 2009)

tim said:


> nitrocan said:
> 
> 
> > I don't have invites yet, but I could send some when I get them.
> ...



Oh thank you  I have 8 invites. I can spare 3 of them for now I guess.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 5, 2009)

Add me on Wave.
PolishStatue.
I'm making a super SpeedSolving wave, just to see the experience of a larger wave.


----------



## nitrocan (Dec 5, 2009)

I'm very sorry, but I am very new with wave  I don't even really know what it is.

How do I add you?


----------



## Dene (Dec 5, 2009)

This is the first I've heard about this. And I never got an invite. Do you have to be invited to join it? That's a stupid idea if it's true.


----------



## nitrocan (Dec 5, 2009)

It's like gmail when it was founded.
Even if you are invited, it takes a week for the invite to arrive


----------



## Nukoca (Dec 5, 2009)

Dene said:


> This is the first I've heard about this. And I never got an invite. Do you have to be invited to join it? That's a stupid idea if it's true.



Well, as it's not even in beta yet, I think they are just doing the whole invite thing to get people excited.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 5, 2009)

nitrocan said:


> It's like gmail when it was founded.
> Even if you are invited, it takes a week for the invite to arrive


false. Allof mine have been received in under an hour.
I'm out, though. Otherwise, I'd offer to Dene.
Dene. Go to #. Ask for invite. They will have.


----------



## nitrocan (Dec 6, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> nitrocan said:
> 
> 
> > It's like gmail when it was founded.
> ...



That's probably getting faster now. At first it took a lot of time.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Dec 6, 2009)

I have an invite. Dene, can you send me your email address?

I'm timbreynolds. Add me.


----------



## Dene (Dec 6, 2009)

Oh cool thanks Tim. Hopefully you received an e-mail from me, or else someone else got it >.<


----------



## Musturd (Dec 6, 2009)

I have 10 invites I'm willing to give out.
PM me you're interested and I'll send one to you.


----------



## nathanajah (Dec 6, 2009)

No one invites me yet...


----------



## Caedus (Dec 6, 2009)

I particularly like how Leo Laporte described it on This Week in Google. (Podcast) It's not necessarily a replacement for email or IM, etc. It's a completely new collaborative tool. An example he gave was:
Several journalists are all covering a story, some on mobile devices (iPhones, etc.), others on laptops, and they are all on Wave simultaneously editing the same story.

Either way, I'd like to try it out, as it seems to have interesting possibilities.


----------



## amostay2004 (Dec 6, 2009)

Hats off to the creative minds at Google


----------



## minsarker (Dec 6, 2009)

ANyone want to invite me? PLEASE!

my email is [email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## aronpm (Dec 6, 2009)

Caedus said:


> Several journalists are all covering a story, some on mobile devices (iPhones, etc.), others on laptops, and they are all on Wave simultaneously editing the same story.



I watched the hour-and-twenty-minute-long 'developer preview' on YouTube earlier today. I have to say, the ability for multiple people to simultaneously edit a message was the feature that amazed me the most.


----------



## nathanajah (Dec 6, 2009)

@ minsarker:
I've sent an invite...


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 6, 2009)

Tim Reynolds said:


> I have an invite. Dene, can you send me your email address?
> 
> I'm timbreynolds. Add me.



You spelled "timber" wrong. And what are ynolds? Ugh it's so annoying when people have nonsensical emails.


----------



## Bryan (Dec 6, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> Tim Reynolds said:
> 
> 
> > I have an invite. Dene, can you send me your email address?
> ...



It's not "ynolds". The y is part of timbrey and the "n" is for "and" and then it's "olds" at the end. Tim's a big fan of giant redwoods.


----------



## Musturd (Dec 6, 2009)

I have 8 invites left now


----------



## dbax0999 (Dec 6, 2009)

david.adams94 if anyone wants to add me


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 6, 2009)

WHO WANT'S INVITES! =D.


----------



## Holger (Dec 6, 2009)

I would like one 

hangband(a)gmail.com


----------



## Dene (Dec 8, 2009)

How are people finding wave a few days into it? Being a loser I don't talk to anyone so I don't have any proper experience with it.


----------



## Connor (Dec 8, 2009)

I would like an invite.

[email protected]


----------



## Dene (Dec 8, 2009)

Connor, you need a gmail account.


----------



## nathanajah (Dec 8, 2009)

Dene said:


> Connor, you need a gmail account.


I don't think so.
You can get an invite with any mail account, but when you click on the link, you will be forced to create an account.


----------



## qazefth (Dec 8, 2009)

nathanajah said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Connor, you need a gmail account.
> ...



Still need a Gmail account.


----------



## Nukoca (Dec 8, 2009)

nathanajah said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Connor, you need a gmail account.
> ...


What he said.


----------



## JBCM627 (Dec 8, 2009)

Shaden is a ninja turtle wannabe, and can't edit this post.

That being said, not being able to make read-only posts in wave sort of sucks.


----------



## Edward (Dec 8, 2009)

Personally, I've never had a problem with any email,(except Gmail ironically) so Google wave is pointless IMO.


----------



## shelley (Dec 8, 2009)

Edward said:


> Personally, I've never had a problem with any email,(except Gmail ironically) so Google wave is pointless IMO.



Google Wave isn't supposed to replace traditional email as we know it, so your post is pointless IMO.


----------



## Asheboy (Dec 8, 2009)

Anychance someone could hit me up with an invite? 

ash.summers(a)gmail.com , thanks.


----------



## Bryan (Dec 8, 2009)

Asheboy said:


> Anychance someone could hit me up with an invite?
> 
> ash.summers(a)gmail.com , thanks.



Done.


----------



## PHPJaguar (Dec 8, 2009)

If anyone would like an invite, I have 10+ available to hand out. PM me your email, don't post it here.


Spoiler



Spambots


----------



## Musturd (Dec 8, 2009)

I feel stupid
I misread the post above me.

Disregard this post/.

EDIT: Also, I have 6 invites left (PM if interested)


----------



## Dene (Dec 9, 2009)

nathanajah said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Connor, you need a gmail account.
> ...



Not to sound rude, but do you really think that I didn't realise that those not with gmail can still receive an invite? I was just informing Connor that he may as well get a gmail account before anyone invites him. (I do hope that was strongly implied even though not explicitly stated).


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Dec 9, 2009)

I have 20 invites.
If any one wants one feel free to deposit in my paypal account 10 dollars and I'll be glad to send them.

LOL
Just PM your e-mail


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 9, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> I like this video more http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xcxF9oz9Cu0



LOL! Awesome video.

~goes on to watch other videos by "copyrighthater"~

~goes on to subscribe because of awesome google wave video~

Edit: ^^^ I pmed you my gmail, 7 minutes after your post, and you went offline.


----------



## Bryan (Dec 12, 2009)

So how do you easily find unread messages? 

I look at http://google.com/support/wave/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=162330

And it says:

to:name Takes you to the next unread message in a wave. 

What? How is that a keyboard shortcut? I type "to:" and then the name of the wave? Can't I type "n". And "End" doesn't take me to the end of th wave, it seems to just page down.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Dec 12, 2009)

Bryan said:


> So how do you easily find unread messages?
> 
> I look at http://google.com/support/wave/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=162330
> 
> ...



you do know its in its extreme beta stages right?


----------



## Nukoca (Dec 12, 2009)

Bryan said:


> So how do you easily find unread messages?



Go to "All," and your unread messages will be at the top.


----------



## Bryan (Dec 12, 2009)

jms_gears1 said:


> Bryan said:
> 
> 
> > So how do you easily find unread messages?
> ...



I know it's beta, but there's a difference between not having features yet (like tables), and having non-sense in help text.



Nukoca said:


> Bryan said:
> 
> 
> > So how do you easily find unread messages?
> ...



That for unread waves, I'm talking about the individual part of the waves I haven't read yet.


----------



## JBCM627 (Dec 12, 2009)

Bryan said:


> So how do you easily find unread messages?


For me at least, 'unread' messages are all marked with a green vertical bar on the left hand side.


----------



## Bryan (Dec 12, 2009)

JBCM627 said:


> Bryan said:
> 
> 
> > So how do you easily find unread messages?
> ...



Yes, but scrolling seems to be touchy. And I want to jump right to the unread.


----------



## PHPJaguar (Dec 12, 2009)

Bryan said:


> Yes, but scrolling seems to be touchy. And I want to jump right to the unread.



Then submit your suggestion.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Dec 12, 2009)

I've got 13 invitations here, Because everyone who want one here probably already has one or will receive one soon, what should I do with them?

ebay?


----------



## iSpinz (Dec 12, 2009)

No eBay.

http://pages.ebay.com/help/sell/fvf.html#how


----------



## KevinK (Dec 13, 2009)

Why I like Wave:
When planning the Chicago Open, Jim, Shaden, Bryan, and I were using E-mail. After about 30 e-mails where you'd have to wait half an hour for a reply even if we were all online, I decided to invite them to Wave. It got much easier and things moved much faster. If I just wanted to send one message to one or more people, then e-mail would have been easier. If all of us were all online at the same time, then something like AIM would maybe be easier. Neither of those were the case; Wave was the easiest


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 13, 2009)

WHO WANTS INVITES! Reply


----------

